# New S6?



## hendrickmb (Apr 25, 2003)

Any news on a new S6/RS6 coming yet for the new body style?
Please let me know.
Thanks!
Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: New S6? (hendrickmb)*

It probably is coming. Sedan or wagon? Who knows, but A6 Avant will only be sold as 3.2 in the USA, so that could be telling. Expect a version of the V10 from the Gallardo.


----------



## Vulcan1 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: New S6? ([email protected])*









Found this photoshop, i think it's sweeeeet!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sassandre (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: New S6? (Vulcan1)*

this thing looks sick








I love the color. If Audi came up with such a matte looking dark blue charcoal that would just rock.
just my $.02, just browsing through...


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New S6? ([email protected])*

I thought performance A6 model would only have RS6 instead of S6.


----------



## Vulcan1 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: New S6? (A4Jetta)*

Check the exhausts, something is under way. The S4 has four exhausts while the RS4's got two so this might well be the upcoming S6, without mods though.


----------



## Vulcan1 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: New S6? (Vulcan1)*

More pics...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: New S6? (Vulcan1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vulcan1* »_








Found this photoshop, i think it's sweeeeet!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Any idea where you found that? I'd like to contact the author and can't seem to jump up a file level on that server.


----------



## Vulcan1 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: New S6? ([email protected])*

I found it on http://www.autoweek.nl, it's a Dutch site. On your upper right-hand corner you click on Forums, and once that page opens up you click something like "Knutselhoek". Once that page opens up try to look for a topic saying "Jiros - Impressie: Audi RS6", from there you can find the guy who's done it, or so he cliams, i do not know for sure. They guy goes under the name of Jiros. found this picture though in several other sites too, RS6.com, impressies.auto-tests.nl and so forth.
I'm not sure if i get this link working but try it anyway:http://www.autoweek.nl/forum/read.php?f=13&i=130215&t=130215

It's a photoshop of this picture









I'm glad if this helps you on the way


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

Great photoshop skill! But that RS6 is so cool!


----------



## excitmnt94 (May 7, 2003)

thats gotta be one of the best Pshops i have ever seen


----------



## jesteraver (May 12, 2005)

RS6 really nice


----------



## Rippin (Feb 25, 2000)

*Re: New S6? (hendrickmb)*

I saw a silver S6 or A6 with the S-Line package on the road today in Vancouver. Didn't know that either were out as yet.


----------



## redtrunks (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: New S6? (Rippin)*

And this whole time I thought this thing was the next RS6


----------

